

A Short History of Programming Languages - Rickasaurus
http://www.atalasoft.com/cs/blogs/rickm/archive/2009/06/11/a-short-history-of-programming-languages-generations.aspx
Programming languages are often spoken of in terms of their level of abstraction.  To this end there is a somewhat official classification system.  In said system, each generation in the hierarchy represents another level of abstraction away from the machine hardware.
======
blackvine
Well researched article. I love the corresponding and very appropriate
quotations for each generation of programming language.

